# Warning....Target Boots and Barkley Dog Food



## Karen

Target has their own brand of dry dog food, Boots and Barkley. After several customer and I thoroughly checked the packages we could not find where the dog food was made. We checked several different varieties and it was not listed.

I called Target at 1-800-316-6151 and they refused to answer in what country the dog food was produced. They said that it is their policy to not reveal their sources. I explained to them that I was not asking them to reveal a source, but simply what country the dog food was made in. They refused to answer.

Shouldn't that be listed on the product...it was on every single bag of food except for their brand. What are they hiding?


What does that say about Target? I will no longer buy any pet products at all from them.


----------



## kevin bradley

this food is absolutely horrible from an ingredient perspective. 

It could be produced at the pearly gates of heaven and still be awful. 

I couldn't imagine many on this site feeding this garbage, but if they are...good information.


----------



## wags

Oh my gosh, I shop at Target aka "TarJay" all the time and I tell you I have looked at their dog toys and such but I did not know they had their own dog food brand! WOW! I cannot believe they won't say where the brand is from/made. Thats pretty bad! If they have nothing to hide then I wonder why they are not telling! I am now so curious I want to check this out!


----------



## chocolatelabguy

I wonder if this is Target's attempt to compete with Walmart's Ol' Roy. It certainly comes at the expense of all those pets whose owners are uninformed and driven solely by the almighty dollar. What a shame!


----------



## wags

I have tried to look up the ingredients to no avail. Says made in the USA or Imported! Well then I assume from this some stuff is made here like maybe the manufacturing but heck are they outsourcing from China, Beirut, the Philippines what the heck Imported from where!!!!????? Ok it must be really bad then when you can't find out the ingredients or the manufacture! Bah Humbug!


----------



## kevin bradley

Wags,

I just looked at the stuff the other day at my local Target. 

Think Pedigree or Beneful...maybe even a bit worse and you'll be pretty close. 

Its bad. Real bad.


----------



## 1605

At one point I could go into "Tarjay" & get US-made doggie treats. They were always in stock at a much more reasonable price than the Petco right next door.However, within the past 6 months or so every time I've gone in when I read the labels, the stuff all says Made in China.  So I've stopped buying doggie treats there. 

Same thing with Publix. They carry 2 brands "bull wrinkles": their own "private label" is made in China, while the other (I think it's "Uncle Sam's) is made in the US. Guess which one I choose?

Meanwhile, Publix head office is about 1/2 hour from here in Lakeland, FL. I think I just might "drop them a line" about their inappropriate choices.


----------



## Mia

chocolatelabguy said:


> I wonder if this is Target's attempt to compete with Walmart's Ol' Roy. It certainly comes at the expense of all those pets whose owners are uninformed and driven solely by the almighty dollar. What a shame!


Please don't say that word *Ol' Roy*, Do you know how many people walk out of the store with that crap?!!!


----------



## wags

kevin bradley said:


> Wags,
> 
> I just looked at the stuff the other day at my local Target.
> 
> Think Pedigree or Beneful...maybe even a bit worse and you'll be pretty close.
> 
> Its bad. Real bad.


I actually feel goofy that I never knew about their dog food. I wonder how long they have had their own brand of dog food ~anyway ~I need to within the next couple days take a run up to "TarJay" I am def. going to check the lable on this brand to see the ingredients. I can't find the ingredients list anywhere on the Internet! If their worse than Beneful or Pedigree MY GOD! What the heck's with Target! They are affiliated with Fields or it use to be Fields out here I know now Macys! Disgusting I say! :frown:


----------



## ziggy29

Rye&Ted said:


> Please don't say that word *Ol' Roy*, Do you know how many people walk out of the store with that crap?!!!


On the contrary, the more we say it, perhaps the more we'll see people realizing that it's crap and won't buy it.


----------



## Unosmom

Tarjay..lol, its funny when Oprah says it, thank god she doesent feed her dog Boots and Barkley..lol. With all the celeb foods popping up, maybe she should come out with a healthy line for a change (unlike rachel ray or chef michael), I predict that 80% of american population(mostly led my middle aged women) would rush to the stores to buy her food. :biggrin:


----------



## chocolatelabguy

ziggy29 said:


> On the contrary, the more we say it, perhaps the more we'll see people realizing that it's crap and won't buy it.


I'm pretty sure that most of us who visit this forum would never feed the Walmart product or the Target product that is being discussed here. What I have found incredibly frustrating in trying to convince the few people that I know that insist on feeding this rubbish to their pets is how incredibly lousy these products are. They say that their dogs are "doing just fine" on these foods, and since the price point is favorable to them, they see no reason to switch, and don't seem to want to be bothered by any sense of logic or morality. I truly wish there were a way to prevent Walmart and Target from selling this stuff and calling it food - and even promoting the product as healthful and essential! It's a shameful practice, and is the primary reason why my wife and I have boycotted Walmart for going on six years now. Perhaps it's time to add Target to our list. It makes me angry and sad.


----------



## kevin bradley

chocolatelabguy said:


> I'm pretty sure that most of us who visit this forum would never feed the Walmart product or the Target product that is being discussed here. What I have found incredibly frustrating in trying to convince the few people that I know that insist on feeding this rubbish to their pets is how incredibly lousy these products are. They say that their dogs are "doing just fine" on these foods, and since the price point is favorable to them, they see no reason to switch, and don't seem to want to be bothered by any sense of logic or morality. I truly wish there were a way to prevent Walmart and Target from selling this stuff and calling it food - and even promoting the product as healthful and essential! It's a shameful practice, and is the primary reason why my wife and I have boycotted Walmart for going on six years now. Perhaps it's time to add Target to our list. It makes me angry and sad.


why, whatever do you mean, Choc? Its just good ole free market capitalism!:biggrin:

I love the "my Dog is doing fine on...." As if you have some internal diagnostic tool that confirms your assertion. For pete's sake, even McDonalds and Cigarrettes won't kill you immediately. 

Not a whole lot you can do w/ some people.


----------



## chocolatelabguy

I couldn't agree more, KB. The REALLY frustrating part about all of this is that when we bring our dog out to the farm to visit and play with our friends who feed this stuff, they often comment about how "soft and silky" our dog's coat is, and how "energetic" she is, and "she seems a bit thin, don't you think?" So we explain that we're feeding some higher quality food, we limit her food intake, and offer her quality treats at appropriate times, they get a glassy look in their eyes and proceed to dump another bowl full of this Walmart garbage into their dog's bowls and pass it off. I've seen this over and over again. I feel somewhat vindicated in that I feel as if I've gotten the word out to some of those closest to me, who have followed my advice and seen huge improvements in their dogs and cats. However, those that I can't seem to get through to are the ones that really bother me. 

Sorry if this turned into a vent on my part, but I feel better for having posted it. Maybe it's time for a new thread - how does one deal with those who refuse to see logic and reason when it comes to the proper way to feed your best friends?


----------



## LunaRedmoon

I was trying to find the same information myself.... And to think I was feeding my PUPPIES their food when I was low on money... I should have just stuck with the RAW diet.... In the end it turns out better and cheaper.

I found this thread and forum in my search... talk about horrifying! 

In my search I also came across this: 

Dog Food Reviews - 1 Star Dry Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost

And it has 42 something PAGES of all kinda of dog foods. It even had my local dollar stores food.... BUT... Boots and Barkley there was no results... Im not sure what scares me most... the fact it wasnt on there.... or not knowing what Target is hiding...

And to think alot of people think that because their icon is a bullterrier pup, that their dog products are safe by all means. About a year ago they had 3 or 4 kinds of dog toys of THEIR brand, recalled for safety hazzards.... Tsk Tsk...


----------



## epowerfan

*update*

Picked up some Boots & Barkley large dog biscuits a few weeks ago, which my shepherd absolutely LOVES. Then I wondered if they weren't made in China, because the package says nothing. 

I called the 800 # for Target on the package and gave them the product scan number... they didn't have an answer at first, but gave me a reference # and promised to call me back with it. Called again a couple days later, and the Target rep said they are made in the USA. 100%, and all ingredients. 

The rep said that about products for human or pet consumption, it is illegal represent the product is made in the USA if it's not. Still strange the package doesn't say "Made in USA", but... they convinced me these biscuits are.


----------



## xellil

Not that this is the case here, but after WWII alot of items imported from Japan had "Made in USA - Japan" - the Japan probably in tiny letters so no one would notice. There is a town in Japan called Usa.

It is legal to say it's made in the USA if virtually all of it is. But I'm not sure what "virtually" can be interpreted as. Apparently, some part of it doesn't have to be.

In addition, if it's packed in the USA but contents are shipped from elsewhere - it does have to say that, I think, but it can still be misleading. 

It would seem to me if it WAS made in the USA it would say so, since that is a selling plus for alot of buyers.


----------



## Tobi

It's terrible food... i'm ashamed they use bullseye as a mascot! :lol:


----------



## AmeliaPond

epowerfan said:


> Picked up some Boots & Barkley large dog biscuits a few weeks ago, which my shepherd absolutely LOVES. Then I wondered if they weren't made in China, because the package says nothing.
> 
> I called the 800 # for Target on the package and gave them the product scan number... they didn't have an answer at first, but gave me a reference # and promised to call me back with it. Called again a couple days later, and the Target rep said they are made in the USA. 100%, and all ingredients.
> 
> The rep said that about products for human or pet consumption, it is illegal represent the product is made in the USA if it's not. Still strange the package doesn't say "Made in USA", but... they convinced me these biscuits are.


Personally, I don't think I'd trust treats from them either...even if my dog did seem to like them. Especially not when there are so many decent treat options out there.


----------



## nupe

Karen said:


> Target has their own brand of dry dog food, Boots and Barkley. After several customer and I thoroughly checked the packages we could not find where the dog food was made. We checked several different varieties and it was not listed.
> 
> I called Target at 1-800-316-6151 and they refused to answer in what country the dog food was produced. They said that it is their policy to not reveal their sources. I explained to them that I was not asking them to reveal a source, but simply what country the dog food was made in. They refused to answer.
> 
> Shouldn't that be listed on the product...it was on every single bag of food except for their brand. What are they hiding?
> 
> 
> What does that say about Target? I will no longer buy any pet products at all from them.


...Pet Food or pet product?... Hell I wouldnt shop their anymore........PERIOD!!!...Who knows what else they hiding or not telling!!


----------



## Northwoods10

Sounds pretty fishy to me. Yuck. 

I'm so glad I'm done with kibble...no guessing!


----------



## Sledster

*Danger Dog Treats!*



SubMariner said:


> At one point I could go into "Tarjay" & get US-made doggie treats. They were always in stock at a much more reasonable price than the Petco right next door.However, within the past 6 months or so every time I've gone in when I read the labels, the stuff all says Made in China.  So I've stopped buying doggie treats there.
> 
> Same thing with Publix. They carry 2 brands "bull wrinkles": their own "private label" is made in China, while the other (I think it's "Uncle Sam's) is made in the US. Guess which one I choose?
> 
> Meanwhile, Publix head office is about 1/2 hour from here in Lakeland, FL. I think I just might "drop them a line" about their inappropriate choices.



I bought a bag of Bacon Dog treats from Target last week.
When I opened them they smelled really bad.
I read the ingredients and they contained "ethelyne glycol" which is Anti Freeze.
I have contacted Target and asked them for a response, but no answer so far.

For those who dont know, Ethelyne Glycol is HIGHLY poisonous to animals as well as humans.

NEVER give these things to your dog.

Sledster


----------



## Unosmom

are you sure it wasnt propylene glycol? which is a humectant food additive, and also found in human food. Ethylene is straight up antifreeze, I doubt they would use it in dog treats.


----------



## KC23

Found this at Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings 

Boots & Barkley Original Formula - Dry 

Ingredients: Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, soybean meal, meat and bone meal, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), corn gluten meal, natural flavor, calcium carbonate, monocalcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, color added (titanium dioxide, yellow #6, yellow #5), zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, niacin, copper sulfate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, calcium pantothenate, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine monomitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate


----------



## kennyk

That brand's rawhide are junk too!


----------



## Caty M

Rawhides are junk no matter what brand.


----------



## Missy Mae

Another webiste for dog food reviews is Dog Food Reviews <-- clicky link


----------



## KittyKat

KC23 said:


> Found this at Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings
> 
> Boots & Barkley Original Formula - Dry
> 
> Ingredients: Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, soybean meal, meat and bone meal, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), corn gluten meal, natural flavor, calcium carbonate, monocalcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, color added (titanium dioxide, yellow #6, yellow #5), zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, niacin, copper sulfate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, calcium pantothenate, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine monomitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate


Omg gross....

If i got that for free I wouldn't even DONATE it.


----------



## Sledster

Unosmom said:


> are you sure it wasnt propylene glycol? which is a humectant food additive, and also found in human food. Ethylene is straight up antifreeze, I doubt they would use it in dog treats.


Now that you mention it, it may very well have been.
Unfortunately, I threw out the bag, but the next time I am in Target, I will check.


----------



## [email protected]

I have no proof, just a concern that maybe my dog's recent illness was cause by or aggravated by Boots and Barkley Multi Flavored treats. Within a few days of giving her said treats, she had 7 seizures in a 24 hr. period. I'm afraid she hasn't fully recovered and not likely to. We threw them away.


----------



## wags

I thought this was a new thread! But anyway good thing you threw them away the treats! I wouldn't buy treats from Tar~Jay ! Or Walmart or Walgreens or well, you get it! Do you have a nice mom and pops place by you that sell good nutritiously yummy treats? Or another way to have them are to dehydrate your own that then you know they are getting really good healthy nutritiously meat! Heck their are even some good cook books for dogs! My daughter makes them a peanut butter treat that's really good! Carrots, green beans are also good! Anything but Tar~Jay or grocery store garbage!


----------



## westminsterthree

You make a good point but to be fair, last I checked Diamond has killed more dogs and cats than any pet food manufacturer in history and all you people is crow about is that crap food TOTW. 

In addition, why not mention how Orijen misleads the public with bogus science and outright lies. When Orijen says its food is 80% protein (and 20% other) it includes water weight. By calories Orijen is 38/62, not 80/20. Moreover, all this stuff about regional Canadian ingredients is bogus. The meat meals actually come from the USA, not Canada, and they represent virtually all the protein in the food. I was poking around the internet today and Googled "problems with Orijen" and page after page of complaints came up. Why don't you hear from these people on these forums? Clearly what happens is that critical posts are removed by the administrators. How many recalls has Orijen had and didn't the FDA prevent some shipments of Acana from being sold? How many silent recalls has TOTW had?

Let's be real about all the ass-kissing and the criticisms of other foods.


----------



## luvMyBRT

westminsterthree said:


> You make a good point but to be fair, last I checked Diamond has killed more dogs and cats than any pet food manufacturer in history and all you people is crow about is that crap food TOTW.
> 
> In addition, why not mention how Orijen misleads the public with bogus science and outright lies. When Orijen says its food is 80% protein (and 20% other) it includes water weight. By calories Orijen is 38/62, not 80/20. Moreover, all this stuff about regional Canadian ingredients is bogus. The meat meals actually come from the USA, not Canada, and they represent virtually all the protein in the food. I was poking around the internet today and Googled "problems with Orijen" and page after page of complaints came up. Why don't you hear from these people on these forums? Clearly what happens is that critical posts are removed by the administrators. How many recalls has Orijen had and didn't the FDA prevent some shipments of Acana from being sold? How many silent recalls has TOTW had?
> 
> Let's be real about all the ass-kissing and the criticisms of other foods.



:der:

Yeah...let's be real.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

I dont feed kibble but I've looked at it as I do most foods just to see ingredients out of curiosity and in case I actually find something decent I can tell people who do feed kibble...Yikes awful food!


----------



## DogLuver

westminsterthree said:


> You make a good point but to be fair, last I checked Diamond has killed more dogs and cats than any pet food manufacturer in history and all you people is crow about is that crap food TOTW.
> 
> In addition, why not mention how Orijen misleads the public with bogus science and outright lies. When Orijen says its food is 80% protein (and 20% other) it includes water weight. By calories Orijen is 38/62, not 80/20. Moreover, all this stuff about regional Canadian ingredients is bogus. The meat meals actually come from the USA, not Canada, and they represent virtually all the protein in the food. I was poking around the internet today and Googled "problems with Orijen" and page after page of complaints came up. Why don't you hear from these people on these forums? Clearly what happens is that critical posts are removed by the administrators. How many recalls has Orijen had and didn't the FDA prevent some shipments of Acana from being sold? How many silent recalls has TOTW had?
> 
> Let's be real about all the ass-kissing and the criticisms of other foods.


eeks...well while we're ass-kissing and criticizing lol....

Forums are a place for real people to discuss their experiences and opinions. The reason you don't hear of those awful things on forums such as these are that those articles may have been written by one unhappy customer, or a group or whatever....but forums gather people from all over the world to share their experiences, and obviously with Orijen, they've been good experiences! I highly doubt that any "bad things" about Orijen have been removed from this forum.

Orijen, regardless of it's misleading lies you speak of, has worked wonders for many many dogs, and that's why on a forum, it has gained respect of many pet owners everywhere. You can say all the bad things you want about a company, but if the product that I'm buying is doing well for my dog, I'm going to speak highly of it, and when other owners are at their wits end looking for help, I would definitely recommend something that I've tried, and tested, and it's proved to work for me. I look at the ingredients, and am impressed, I could care less if the meat came from USA or Canada, regardless of how the company is advertising it, it really matters not when all I'm trying to do is make my dogs comfortable and happy. Sure it would be great if the ingredients really did all come from Canada like they claim, but in comparison to other dog foods, that really isn't on my list of priorities when choosing a dog food. JMO. 

TOTW has gained respect of many dog owners as well. Things like the Diamond recall and killing many animals is not any kind of secret, and it's discussed many times even on this forum. Some people are willing to feed TOTW because it works very well for their pets, and is a decent price, but the facts you speak of are not ignored, but the benefit of feeding TOTW over rules the recalls they've had in the past I suppose (I don't feed TOTW, but I would if it were a decent price in Manitoba).

You can ask the administrators yourself, I believe they all feed RAW anyways, they have no reason to remove a thread or post because it speaks badly of Orijen or TOTW....I think there's a better reason that Orijen and TOTW are favored here, and not many people can speak badly of them


----------



## westminsterthree

DogLuver said:


> eeks...well while we're ass-kissing and criticizing lol....
> 
> Forums are a place for real people to discuss their experiences and opinions. The reason you don't hear of those awful things on forums such as these are that those articles may have been written by one unhappy customer, or a group or whatever....but forums gather people from all over the world to share their experiences, and obviously with Orijen, they've been good experiences! I highly doubt that any "bad things" about Orijen have been removed from this forum.
> 
> Orijen, regardless of it's misleading lies you speak of, has worked wonders for many many dogs, and that's why on a forum, it has gained respect of many pet owners everywhere. You can say all the bad things you want about a company, but if the product that I'm buying is doing well for my dog, I'm going to speak highly of it, and when other owners are at their wits end looking for help, I would definitely recommend something that I've tried, and tested, and it's proved to work for me. I look at the ingredients, and am impressed, I could care less if the meat came from USA or Canada, regardless of how the company is advertising it, it really matters not when all I'm trying to do is make my dogs comfortable and happy. Sure it would be great if the ingredients really did all come from Canada like they claim, but in comparison to other dog foods, that really isn't on my list of priorities when choosing a dog food. JMO.
> 
> TOTW has gained respect of many dog owners as well. Things like the Diamond recall and killing many animals is not any kind of secret, and it's discussed many times even on this forum. Some people are willing to feed TOTW because it works very well for their pets, and is a decent price, but the facts you speak of are not ignored, but the benefit of feeding TOTW over rules the recalls they've had in the past I suppose (I don't feed TOTW, but I would if it were a decent price in Manitoba).
> 
> You can ask the administrators yourself, I believe they all feed RAW anyways, they have no reason to remove a thread or post because it speaks badly of Orijen or TOTW....I think there's a better reason that Orijen and TOTW are favored here, and not many people can speak badly of them



Both are junk and the people that use them generally don't have much experience with dogs. They might have one or two pets but have never done anything serious with dogs. What happens is that people are forced to feel guilty and overspend on inferior products because they are "in fashion". The irony is that Champions best products are the grain formulas that you cannot buy in the US because it would mess up the marketing. I heard that Orijen is considering a grain line with lower protein in the US because of the very poor performance of the new formula and consumer fear of the protein levels, which are excessive. So after roping people into spending so much money on a junk food how are they going to explain a line with lower protein and grain. I was talking to a trainer in Italy the other day and some field tests on grain free foods showed the dogs were miserable on them. No endurance and they overheated.

Word to the wise avoid the fads.


----------



## Unosmom

> Both are junk and the people that use them generally don't have much experience with dogs.


Really? have you met every single person that feed orijen/acana?



> I heard that Orijen is considering a grain line with lower protein in the US because of the very poor performance of the new formula and consumer fear of the protein levels, which are excessive. So after roping people into spending so much money on a junk food how are they going to explain a line with lower protein and grain. I was talking to a trainer in Italy the other day and some field tests on grain free foods showed the dogs were miserable on them. No endurance and they overheated.


Where did you hear this? Who is this trainer, what is his credibility?


----------



## DogLuver

westminsterthree said:


> Both are junk and the people that use them generally don't have much experience with dogs. They might have one or two pets but have never done anything serious with dogs. What happens is that people are forced to feel guilty and overspend on inferior products because they are "in fashion". No endurance and they overheated.
> 
> Word to the wise avoid the fads.


You are so rude!!! Anyone who feed Orijen have no experience with dogs....it sounds like you have no idea what you're talking about...what on earth could make you say Orijen and TOTW are crap foods? Do you know anything about dogs? That they're carnivores, and Orijen has considered that in creating a formula for canines. I have plenty of experience with dogs, and I know many respectable dog trainers, and people that own working dogs, those dogs have done extremely well on Orijen, and they highly recommend it if you cannot feed RAW. I don't understand where you come off saying it's a crap food, your last post said that Orijen advertises that their food is all sourced from Canada, but it actually comes from the USA...so what? You cannot conclude that it's a crap food based on that, what about the fact that it contains a high amount of meat? Doesn't contain a lot of fillers? And the benefits that many people see in their dogs after switching to it. hahaha haven't done anything serious with dogs...my goodness, I would not be taking advice from that trainer in Italy if their dogs have no endurance and overheat, he/she is doing something seriously wrong, and to blame it on a food just proves how much he/she knows ... If you see a dog that's overheating you don't push it to continue regardless of what it's diet is??? I would report that trainer and never take advice from him/her again....overheated....what the hell, don't over work your dogs!!! AND to say that dogs are miserable on grain free foods???? Where are you getting this information??? I've never heard such ridiculous assumptions.

I would never feed something because it's a fad...that makes no sense, especially when spending that kind of money, it's the quality I care about. What kind of kibble would you recommend??? You've got a very strong opinion there westminsterthree....but very little useful information or facts.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

westminsterthree said:


> You make a good point but to be fair, last I checked Diamond has killed more dogs and cats than any pet food manufacturer in history and all you people is crow about is that crap food TOTW.
> 
> In addition, why not mention how Orijen misleads the public with bogus science and outright lies. When Orijen says its food is 80% protein (and 20% other) it includes water weight. By calories Orijen is 38/62, not 80/20. Moreover, all this stuff about regional Canadian ingredients is bogus. The meat meals actually come from the USA, not Canada, and they represent virtually all the protein in the food. I was poking around the internet today and Googled "problems with Orijen" and page after page of complaints came up. Why don't you hear from these people on these forums? Clearly what happens is that critical posts are removed by the administrators. How many recalls has Orijen had and didn't the FDA prevent some shipments of Acana from being sold? How many silent recalls has TOTW had?
> 
> Let's be real about all the ass-kissing and the criticisms of other foods.





westminsterthree said:


> Both are junk and the people that use them generally don't have much experience with dogs. They might have one or two pets but have never done anything serious with dogs. What happens is that people are forced to feel guilty and overspend on inferior products because they are "in fashion". The irony is that Champions best products are the grain formulas that you cannot buy in the US because it would mess up the marketing. I heard that Orijen is considering a grain line with lower protein in the US because of the very poor performance of the new formula and consumer fear of the protein levels, which are excessive. So after roping people into spending so much money on a junk food how are they going to explain a line with lower protein and grain. I was talking to a trainer in Italy the other day and some field tests on grain free foods showed the dogs were miserable on them. No endurance and they overheated.
> 
> Word to the wise avoid the fads.


Whoah... 

You really want to say something like that to a whole forum of dog nutrition savvy people, many of which do feed Orijen or TOTW and do something "serious" with dogs? A lot of us here compete our dogs in various dog sports. You might want to replace the filter in your brain. It's letting some pretty ridiculous stuff get through...


----------



## Hugh

Just purchased Boots & Barkley Retriever Sticks (Chicken Flavor) from Target a few days ago for the first time. Didn't notice "Product of China" on the package (I know bad daddy). Anyway, gave my lab 1 stick which she quickly put down. 10 minutes later she gave me the treat back in the form of vomit. I though she prob had a bad belly from something else and didn't want to throw away the rawhide yet. 2 days later the exact same routine unfolded. 10 minutes after eating 1 stick it came back up. Needless to say the sticks are in the can. Just providing a warning to all about the brand and seeing if anyone else had a similar scenario with their dog.


----------



## xellil

Hugh said:


> Just purchased Boots & Barkley Retriever Sticks (Chicken Flavor) from Target a few days ago for the first time. Didn't notice "Product of China" on the package (I know bad daddy). Anyway, gave my lab 1 stick which she quickly put down. 10 minutes later she gave me the treat back in the form of vomit. I though she prob had a bad belly from something else and didn't want to throw away the rawhide yet. 2 days later the exact same routine unfolded. 10 minutes after eating 1 stick it came back up. Needless to say the sticks are in the can. Just providing a warning to all about the brand and seeing if anyone else had a similar scenario with their dog.


Just google chicken jerky treats and China. Those have been killing dogs for a long time. so far no recall. I gave you a link on the other thread.


----------



## Val

On Thursday Night I gave my dog (a 1 1/2 yr old Akita) a Boots & Barkley Treat my daughter bought at Target. It says real beef and pork on the label, they are more like Chewing Treats, bones, ears, etc... So I gave her one on Thursday evening and at around midnight when my husband was leaving to work he woke me up to tell me something was wrong with our dog. When I went outside she couldn't keep her balance, she was walking kind of side to side really wobbly and unable to stand with out her legs giving out on her. I saw her and my heart broke, and she was also urinating uncontrollably. So he left to work, and I just listened for her and when I woke up at around 6:30 a.m. she was worse. He came home from work and we took her to the Vet. They put her on an IV and ran some test. The Dr. called us and said she was poisoned. With what he couldn't tell me. But the first thing we thought of was the bone we gave her. It was a big bone with marrow inside. There is no other way she could of been poisoned in our back yard. I asked the doctor about the treat we gave her, and he said that would do that to her. But reading these threads and how this stuff has no real ingredients, im wondering if we are right and it is the bone we gave her. I did find it in our back yard that morning, and it was chewed on. Has anyone had something happen to their dog after giving these dog treats to their dog. She is home now after $800.00.


----------



## xellil

I'm so sorry. I hope she is ok.

They are thinking now it might be melamine. And still no recall. I think it is very likely it was the treat that poisoned your dog. 

If she just found a bone in the back yard that normally wouldn't hurt her unless someone tampered with it.


----------



## Val

My dod was is also sick, she didn't have seizures but she couldn't keep her balance, and it was just a few hours after eating one of the Boots & Barkley Treats. The doctor said she was poisoned, but we know it was those treats. There is nothing in our back yard that can poison her all of a sudden. She is home now after spending a day in the hospital, but she is not 100%.


----------



## xellil

Val said:


> My dod was is also sick, she didn't have seizures but she couldn't keep her balance, and it was just a few hours after eating one of the Boots & Barkley Treats. The doctor said she was poisoned, but we know it was those treats. There is nothing in our back yard that can poison her all of a sudden. She is home now after spending a day in the hospital, but she is not 100%.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope she doesn't have any long lasting effects. those treats are deadly. Pure poison, and STILL no recall.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Oh my goodness, Val! I'm so sorry! Glad you have her home and she is ok for now. Hopefully she will keep getting better and better.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Val said:


> I asked the doctor about the treat we gave her, *and he said that would do that to her*. But reading these threads and how this stuff has no real ingredients, im wondering if we are right and it is the bone we gave her. I did find it in our back yard that morning, and it was chewed on. Has anyone had something happen to their dog after giving these dog treats to their dog. She is home now after $800.00.


would or wouldn't?


----------



## DogLuver

oh my goodness! This is so scary. I've never bought these type treats, but I definitely wouldn't now! We make our dogs homemade treats, but feed kibble, so when someone else is manufacturing the stuff your dog eats, there's always this risk...and that's so so scary!

There BETTER be a recall soon before dogs start dying! :'( I'm so sorry for those of you who experienced this...bless your hearts, and I hope your dogs are OK now and healed.


----------



## Val

Sorry about that the doctor said it Wouldn't do that to her!


----------



## ShawnaMarie38

I saw your post, so I called Target and they were glad to help me. I didn't look at the dog food, but I bought 2 packages of dog treats after I found out they were made in USA! Most of the dog treats are labeled Made in USA on the left side of the package.


----------



## ShawnaMarie38

You found a chewed on bone in your back yard and still let your poor dog eat it?


----------



## FBarnes

ShawnaMarie38 said:


> You found a chewed on bone in your back yard and still let your poor dog eat it?


I think she meant she gave her dog the treat and then found the next morning the treat in her back yard, chewed on by her dog. Not that someone threw it over the fence and then she gave it to her dog.


----------



## InkedMarie

Shawna, you realize you posted on a thread over a year old?


----------



## shellbeme

Please keep in mind that "Made in the USA" Doesn't amount to a hill of beans anymore. "Made in the USA" can very simply mean, all the ingredients were imported from China (who has the worst rap for lack of quality to the point of being dangerous) and put them together in the USA. You want to know WHERE the ingredients are sourced from.

Also, please, PLEASE, when you have a dog get sick and you believe it is due to the product, report it to the FDA. Keep samples of the product and copies of all vet test results. Do not throw everything out and remember that the FDA is who you want to report things to, they are the official agency that can actually do something about potentially harmful products-but they need proof to back it up. I see far too many complaints on places like consumeraffairs.com which is not an official site in any capacity.

Correcting myself here the official definition of 'made in the usa' is all or virtually all of the products come from the usa, the rule is 75%. It still doesn't amount to a hill of beans but I wanted to correct myself.  It is very deceiving to the average consumer.


----------



## Dottie

Someone gave my dog a rawhide roll as a gift. My chewed up and ingested the entire roll at one time,and within a few hours started experiencing terrible bloody diarrea. 

I immediately took her to the vet, who gave her something to stop the diarrea. Within a day after that, she began wobbling uncontrollably and her legs went out from under her. Her eyes started darting back and forth and I thought she was having a seizure. I took her to the vet and he said it appeared as if she had had a stroke, though he couldn't be sure. 

When I asked the person who gave us the rawhide, she said the brand is Boots and Barkley Rawhide Retriever Rolls from Target and when she looked at the package, it had been made in China. If I had known that, I would never have given it to her.

My dog is 12 but has been in better shape than any puppy in the park, running, jumping, and completely healthy. I have contacted the FDA as I believe the link between the rawhide chew, the sickness, and the "stroke" are completely related.

We were at the vet almost every day for a week and my dog has permanent neurological damage: she can't keep her balance and her head and neck are twisted, which may be her way of trying to keep her balance or may be an effect of the "stroke." I think she is suffering the effects of ingesting neurological toxins.

I have opened a file with the FDA and would like to know if anyone else has faced a similar situation. Thank you.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Oh wow! I'm so sorry to hear this! I don't feed any boots and barkley products, but now i'll be sure not to!


----------



## Matsuro

Just to let everyone know Boots and Barkley is made by Kasel Associates Industries, I found this information on the internet because they ended up having a recall (Kasel, not Target) on their food last year 2/2013.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't know this for a fact but it's probably made in China and they don't want that known.



Karen said:


> Target has their own brand of dry dog food, Boots and Barkley. After several customer and I thoroughly checked the packages we could not find where the dog food was made. We checked several different varieties and it was not listed.
> 
> I called Target at 1-800-316-6151 and they refused to answer in what country the dog food was produced. They said that it is their policy to not reveal their sources. I explained to them that I was not asking them to reveal a source, but simply what country the dog food was made in. They refused to answer.
> 
> Shouldn't that be listed on the product...it was on every single bag of food except for their brand. What are they hiding?
> 
> 
> What does that say about Target? I will no longer buy any pet products at all from them.


----------



## doggiedad

i think it's safe if the product says made and sourced in the USA.



shellbeme said:


> Please keep in mind that "Made in the USA" Doesn't amount to a hill of beans anymore. "Made in the USA" can very simply mean, all the ingredients were imported from China (who has the worst rap for lack of quality to the point of being dangerous) and put them together in the USA. You want to know WHERE the ingredients are sourced from.


----------



## doggiedad

are they made and sourced in the USA?



ShawnaMarie38 said:


> I saw your post, so I called Target and they were glad to help me. I didn't look at the dog food, but I bought 2 packages of dog treats after I found out they were made in USA! Most of the dog treats are labeled Made in USA on the left side of the package.


----------



## doggiedad

i just noticed this thread is from 2010.


----------

